# Any one have any issues with F & M Expressions



## prismgx015 (Sep 23, 2015)

This was our third purchase till now everything has been great. What had happen was we had a sold out of a certain shirt and need more to fill back orders. He sent the same design with no art work changes and it came back a very noticeable 1.5 wider completely distorting the design. They claim it was approved and it was based on the file sent, but with no actual photo to approve you approving the file you sent. Maybe I'm wrong but its kind of BS that they would not correct this instead they want to charge for the setup and the designs/


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If the file is correct they need to make it right IMO. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

